# Rice Salad Recipes Please!



## KAYLINDA (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a couple ways I make some cold rice salads...but would love to have your favorite ways!  Thanks!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 29, 2005)

Do they have to be cold rice salads Kay, or would you like warm salad recipes as well?


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 29, 2005)

*Wild Rice, Pecan and Cranberry Salad with Citrus Vinaigrette*

1 cup wild rice
3/4 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup fresh squeezed orange juice
2 tablespoons key lime juice
1 1/2 teaspoons shallots, diced small
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons fresh cilantro, chopped
sugar to taste (optional)
3/4 cup toasted pecan halves
3/4 cup peeled orange wedges
1/4 cup scallions, sliced

Preparation:

Cook wild rice in light chicken stock according to package directions, drain and cool.

Add orange juice to cover dried cranberries and set aside for 30 minutes.

To make the vinaigrette, drain the orange juice off the cranberries and whisk together with lime juice, shallots and vinegar in a mixing bowl. Slowly drizzle olive oil in while whisking continuously. Whisk in cilantro and sugar, then chill.

Combine wild rice, cranberries, orange wedges, scallions and pecans in a large bowl. Add vinaigrette and mix well before service. Garnish with fresh cilantro sprigs.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 29, 2005)

This is one of my favorite salads. It calls for orzo but I'd be curious to see what it would be like substituting cooked, white rice. If you experiment with it, let me know! (It's very good chilled, too!)

*Orzo with Spinach and Tomatoes*

1 lb spinach, washed, dried, stems removed
1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes, halved
2 lemons, zested
1 ½ c orzo, cooked al dente
1 Tbsp EVOO
24 basil leaves, torn or thinly sliced
Salt and pepper


Chiffonade spinach leaves. Pile shredded spinach into the bottom of a medium sized mixing bowl. Halve grape or cherry tomatoes with a paring knife and add them to the mixing bowl. Add the zest of 2 lemons to the bowl. Add hot cooked and drained orzo pasta to the mixing bowl. The heat of the pasta will wilt the spinach and warm the tomatoes at the bottom of the bowl. The heat of the pasta will also release the flavor and oils in the lemon zest. Drizzle 1 Tbsp EVOO over the pasta and toss to combine the veggies and orzo. Add basil and salt and pepper and toss to combine. Taste your orzo to adjust seasonings and serve.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 29, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Do they have to be cold rice salads Kay, or would you like warm salad recipes as well?


 
Yummy! The recipes look great! I will definately try them!
As far as cold goes, yes....because I was wanting something new for the salad bar.  

Thank you!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 30, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> As far as cold goes, yes....because I was wanting something new for the salad bar.


Thanks Kay, if it was warm you were after I think I have more recipes, but this is a TNT (that may have come from MasterCook at some point ). You can stretch this recipe a long way by adding some white or brown rice to the mix as well, in which can just up the oil and vinegar ratio 

*Wild Rice Salad with Sun-Dried Tomatoes and pine nuts* 

  4      ounces        wild rice

    2      tablespoons   pine nuts -- or more

    4                    sun-dried tomatoes -- chopped

      1/4  cup           pitted black olives -- sliced

                         minced parsley to taste

      1/4  cup           olive oil

    2      tablespoons   red wine vinegar or balsamic vinegar

                         salt and pepper

freshly grated cheese to serve (optional)

 Cook the rice in an abundant amount of boiling salted water in a large pot
 for 35 to 45 minutes or until the grains have almost doubled in size and are
 tender, but still chewy.  (Or per the instructions on your package of rice.
Drain the rice in a sieve and run cold water over to cool it off.  Drain the rice thoroughly.  
Toast the pine nuts lightly (dry skillet) until lightly golden.  Let the nuts cool.  
Combine the drained wild rice in a bowl with pinenuts, tomatoes, olives, etc.  
Toss gently to mix. Refrigerate (covered) until chilled (at least an hour). 
Serve with a sprinkling of freshly grated cheese if you like. *

Serves 4 people as a side dish*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 30, 2005)

This is our favourite rice salad, the recipe taken directly from the famous La Cucina Italiana.

*Summer Festive Rice Salad* 
...however delicious anytime of the year!...

Cook basmati rice al dente, cool it through the running cold water. Drain well.

Toss the rice with

a tin of red kidney beans, well drained
a tin or tuna in brine, well drained ... or two if you like more, or the tin is small
chopped green onions
chopped black olive
diced tomatoes
squeeze of lemon juice
flat leaved parsley
fresh basil leaves
a pinch of mint 
white pepper
drizzle of good evoo
Serve it chilled, with extra wedges of tomatoes on the bed of romaine lettuce


Also another delicious version...
Prepare it with parboiled rice, or if available farro or wild rice for a even tastier version 
toss it with

cooked and chilled peas and diced carrots
sauteed scallion and chopped mushrooms, chilled
hard boiled and crumbled egg
crunchily cooked bacon, crumbled
mayonnaise
black pepper


----------



## Claire (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh, yum!  You've given me some great ideas!  I make rice salads and am met with weird reactions (in this part of the country, they aren't really rice-eaters, much less in a salad).  Once I made one with a southeast asian flair (lots of mint, basil, parsley, lemon balm (can't get lemon grass here) etc.)  My rice-hating neighbors loved it!!!


----------



## letscook (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't have measurements on this 
cooked white rice
chopped green and red peppers
onion
salt &pepper
Mayo
sometimes instead of red peppers i put in chopped pimentos instead - It is really good and a change from Potatoe and Macaroni salads


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you so much!  I don't need measurements anyway letscook....just kind of eyeball it!  One I really like is made with mandarin oranges...apple pieces with the peels on...sunflower seeds....raisins....a little sugar...and tossed with the juice from the mandarin oranges.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's the ones I have.  I've made several of these, to give the members at the country I worked at in OK something different.  They didn't take to any of the salads very well.

Coconut Cashew Basmati Rice Salad

3 T peanut oil, + 1 T for the cashews 
1 medium yellow onion, peeled, halved and thinly sliced 
1 clove garlic, chopped 
1 T grated fresh ginger 
2 c basmati rice, rinsed several times in cold water and drained well 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
¼ c raw cashews, halved 
2 c unsweetened coconut milk 
2 c water 
½ c thinly sliced green onion 
¼ c grated fresh coconut

	Heat the oil in a medium saucepan. Add onion, garlic and ginger and cook until soft. Add the drained rice, salt and pepper and cook for 3 - 4 minutes.  While the rice is cooking, heat the remaining tablespoon of oil in a small sauté pan over medium heat. Add the cashews and cook until lightly golden brown. Drain on paper towels. 
	Place coconut milk and water in a medium saucepan and bring to a simmer. Add the hot liquid to the rice and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover and cook for about 15 - 20 minutes. When the rice is cooked, remove from the oven and fold in the green onion, and coconut. Spoon the rice onto a platter and garnish with the toasted cashews.

Tarragon Rice Salad
Yields:  16 servings

2 c water
1 c regular brown rice
1/3 c white wine vinegar
1/3 c water
¼ c oil
2 T snipped fresh tarragon or basil or 1 ½ t dried
¾ t salt
1/ t pepper
2 medium cucumbers, chopped
1 c parsley
8 green onions, chopped
2 c halved snow peas, steamed and chilled
2/3 c thinly sliced and halved radishes
2 heads butter lettuce, separated into cups
fresh tarragon sprigs, optional

	Bring the 2 c of water to a boil, and add the brown rice.  Reduce the heat, cover, and cook for 30 – 35 minutes or until done.  Cool.  Combine the vinegar, the 1/3 c water, oil, 2 T tarragon, salt, and pepper in a bowl and whisk thoroughly.  Combine the cooked rice, cucumbers, parsley, and green onions in a large mixing bowl.  Add the dressing to rice mixture, toss to coat.  Cover and refrigerate for 8 – 12 hours.  Stir in the peas and radishes.  To serve, spoon salad into butter lettuce cups.  Garnish with additional tarragon, if desired.

Ham and Swiss with Rice Salad
Yields:  6 servings

For the Salad:
2 c cooked long grain rice, cooled
2 c diced cooked ham
4 oz Swiss cheese, diced
½ c thinly sliced celery
4 c coarsely sliced romaine lettuce
For the Dressing:
½ c sour cream
1/3 c mayo
1 t caraway seed, if desired
1 t cream-style horseradish
1 t mustard

	In a large bowl, combine the cooked rice, ham, cheese, and celery; toss.  Place 1 c of the romaine lettuce on each of 4 plates.  In a small bowl, combine all the dressing ingredients; blend well.  Pour dressing over the rice mixture, toss to coat.  Spoon rice mixture evenly over lettuce-lined plates.  Serve immediately.

Italian Rice Salad
Yield: 48 servings

1 pkg Uncle Ben's Original Rice Pilaf 
2 ½ c Italian Salad Dressing 
1 ½ c Basil leaves, crushed 
3 c Frozen peas, slightly cooked 
1 c Green onions, sliced 
1 c Ripe olives, sliced 
½ c Pimento strips 

Cook rice according to package directions.  Transfer rice and remaining liquid to shallow pan.  Let stand until all liquid is absorbed.  Combine salad dressing and basil.  Stir into cooked rice.  Cover and chill.  Fold in peas, onion, olives and pimentos before serving. Measurements and timing are designed only for Uncle Ben's Fast Cooking Rice Pilaf, Original Rice Pilaf, Fast Cooking Spanish Rice, Long Grain & Wild Rice Blend, and CONVERTED Brand Rice 

Tuna Rice Salad
Yield: 6 servings

3 c Cooked rice 
8 ½ oz Canned green peas; drained 
6 ¾ oz Canned tuna, packed in water, drained, and flaked 
¾ c Chopped celery 
¼ c Sliced green onions 
¼ c Lemon juice 
2 T Vegetable oil 
¼ t Hot pepper sauce 

Combine rice and peas in large bowl; toss lightly.  Add tuna, celery and onions.  Combine lemon juice, oil and pepper sauce in small jar with lid. Pour over rice mixture; toss lightly.  Cover and chill 30 minutes.

Picnic Rice Salad
Yield: 6 servings

1 c ice, cooked, still firm 
1 Tomato, fresh cut wedges 
3 Eggs, hard-boiled, quartered 
1 small can tuna fish, shredded 
½ c Celery, diced 
Any leftovers 

French Dressing:
3 T Olive or salad oil 
1 T Vinegar or lemon juice 
1/8 t Mustard 
½ t Salt 
Pepper, to taste

Beat the seasonings and oil for the dressing in a bowl (with a fork) for one minute then add vinegar and beat until mixed, or shake dressing ingredients in a small jar.  Toss the salad ingredients with the dressing and store in a jar in the refrigerator with screw-top lid.


----------



## licia (Oct 30, 2005)

goblins on the site?  a couple of things I was going to read don't show up.  Is something spoooooooooky going on?


----------



## licia (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, what happened?  I tried to read the above recipe and it wouldn't come up - and now it is here?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 30, 2005)

Forum Freakies licia!  LOL  allen...thank you for the recipes!


----------

